

Ask HN: Any time do you feel  tweeting more than 140 characters? - rama_vadakattu

Many times i used to feel 140 characters in twitter is bit of constraint when tweeting stuff which are great than 140 characters.<p>140 perfectly suited for status updates.
but i feel twitter is much more than status updates !!!<p>What do  you people feel?
======
lawn
I personally feel that Twitter is unsufficient when you actually have
something to say, for me it's no more than status updates, some news or nifty
one-liners. I hate to write, or read, when you don't have anything to say and
Twitter's signal to noise ratio is too great for me to use it. Instead I read
and write blogs.

~~~
rcfox
"Twitter's signal to noise ratio is too great for me to use it"

Too much useful information! Must... look... at... pictures... of... cats!

~~~
lawn
Oddly enough that's how I feel about twitter. Meaningless lolcats type posts
everywhere. But maybe it's just me.

~~~
jholloway
This discussion could go on and on, and it strays from the subject at hand,
but I'll just say this:

If you feel that there is too much noise in your Twitter stream, then you're
following the wrong people. You have full control over who and what you
follow, that's the beauty of it. I've found that in general, following any
more than about 150 people will get overwhelming. Find the 150 people that are
most relevant to your interests and your lifestyle and follow them.

If you're "following" 2000 people, you're actually following no one.

------
po
I think the length is indeed a limitation for the person tweeting, but it
gives benefit to the people receiving: short and sweet. It forces you to cut
down to the point.

A twitter stream therefore feels like light reading. Low commitment. I suspect
if twitter ever increased the length, their usage would go down.

------
OttoSnard
I personally enjoy the brevity of Twitter. When I want to say more, it is
usually in response to something else, like this Ask HN question.

